# Athens Airways



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2009)

Έχω να πω έναν καλό λόγο γι' αυτή τη νέα μικρή εταιρεία, που χρησιμοποίησα για να επιστρέψω από Κεφαλονιά. Τη βρήκα τυχαία επειδή με βόλευε το μεσημεριανό της δρομολόγιο. Η ευχάριστη έκπληξη ήταν ότι για τους δικούς τους διαφημιστικούς, προφανώς, λόγους, το εισιτήριο Κεφαλονιά-Αθήνα μού στοίχισε ακριβώς 30 ευρώ, δηλαδή* 1 ευρώ η τιμή του εισιτηρίου* και 29 οι φόροι αεροδρομίου. 
Το αεροπλανάκι ήταν φίνο, ολοκαίνουριο, 49 θέσεων, με δερμάτινα καθίσματα. Μας πρόσφεραν ένα εξαιρετικής ποιότητας σάντουιτς με καπνιστό σολομό και ένα αναψυκτικό. Σε κάθε κάθισμα υπήρχε κι ένα μπουκαλάκι νερό. Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, οι μεγάλες εταιρείες σε τόσο σύντομες πτήσεις σού σερβίρουν μόνο ένα αναψυκτικό, ίσως και μερικά φιστίκια. 
Αν και δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια στα μικρά αεροπλάνα στις κακοκαιρίες του χειμώνα, για καλοκαίρι το βρίσκω ιδανικό. Πετάει σε 14 προορισμούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2009)

Η εταιρεία, που γενικά θεωρείται καλή, αξιόπιστη και ανερχόμενη, είναι επίσης γνωστή στη δημοσιογραφική πιάτσα ως Air-Φεβρωνία λόγω υποτιθέμενης σύνδεσής της με τη βουλευτίνα Επικρατείας της ΝΔ κ. Φεβρωνία Πατριανάκου, η οποία το έχει διαψεύσει (αν βγάλετε άκρη από τα λινκ, πείτε μου κι εμένα).

Και, από χρηστική περιέργεια, είναι αλήθεια ότι επιτρέπουν αποσκευές μόνο μέχρι 15 κιλά όπως λέει ο ιστότοπός τους;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2009)

Αν ισχύει αυτό, δεν το διαπίστωσα. Μπροστά μου έκανε τσεκ-ιν ένα ζευγάρι με τελικό προορισμό Αυστραλία, και είχαν γύρω στα 30 κιλά ο καθένας. Βέβαια, εγώ είχα ελάχιστα κιλά, όπως και άλλοι επιβάτες. Ίσως επιτρέπουν μερικές παρασπονδίες όταν η πλειονότητα των επιβατών είναι κάτω από το επιτρεπόμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Έκπτωτη κηρύχθηκε από την Υπηρεσία Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας, η εταιρία ATHENS AIRWAYS, η οποία στο πλαίσιο του διαγωνισμού για τις λεγόμενες άγονες γραμμές, είχε αναλάβει την εξυπηρέτηση για 9 προορισμούς.

Στην απόφαση αυτή κατέληξε η ΥΠΑ, καθώς, όπως αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της, η εν λόγω εταιρία δεν υλοποιούσε σωστά τη συμφωνία που είχε υπογράψει και συγκεκριμένα υπήρχαν καταγγελίες για σωρεία καθυστερήσεων και ακυρώσεων δρομολογίων τα οποία μάλιστα πολλάκις δεν αντικαθιστούσε, με συνέπεια την ταλαιπωρία και τις εντονότατες και απόλυτα δικαιολογημένες διαμαρτυρίες του επιβατικού κοινού. Παράλληλα, ελέγχεται γιατί εκτελούσε τις πτήσεις με εξωσυμβατικά αεροσκάφη μισθωμένα από ξένες εταιρείες με ξένα πληρώματα, γεγονός που αντίκειται στους όρους του διαγωνισμού και των συμβατικών της υποχρεώσεων.​
Από την *Καθημερινή*. Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## azimuthios (May 28, 2010)

Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο νήμα... Για Κύπρο κανένα tip κανείς; Τι είναι καλύτερο, τι χειρότερο από άποψη πτήσεων; 

Μέχρι στιγμής βρίσκω ότι η Aegean είναι φθηνότερη και από Ολυμπιακή και από Cyprus... γιατί για έναν ανεξήγητο λόγο οι δύο άλλες έχουν περισσότερους φόρους...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2011)

Athens Airways was a Greek regional airline, headquartered in Koropi, Athens. The airline used to connect Alexandroupoli, Athens and Thessaloniki with some Greek islands, as well offering chartered flights. The airline was founded in 2008 and launched scheduled flights on 31 January 2009.
In late May 2010 the Greek Civil Aviation Authority stripped Athens Airways of the right to serve a number of government-subsidised routes. Thιs was due to unexplained delays and cancellations by Athens Airways. Later that year, by early September and after concluding its summer schedule, the airline ceased operations without any notice. (wikipedia)

Η θέση της εταιρείας, εδώ.

(Κάτι άλλο έψαχνα, το θυμήθηκα...)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2011)

Κρίμα, ήταν συμπαθητική εταιρειούλα. Προφανώς τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα δεν την άφησαν να ζήσει.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2011)

Τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα προκαλούσαν τις καθυστερήσεις και τις ματαιώσεις;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2011)

Τα διάφορα μπλογκ γράφουν ότι η Athens Airways ήταν μούφα. Ότι στήθηκε με αποκλειστικό σκοπό να πείσει την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή ότι η συγχώνευση Ολυμπιακής-Aegean δεν θα δημιουργούσε υπερμονοπώλιο, αφού υπήρχαν κι άλλες εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα, και ότι τα δρομολόγιά της ήταν φυσικά πάνω από τις δυνατότητές της. Άρα, δίκιο έχεις, οι καθυστερήσεις και οι ματαιώσεις ήταν δεδομένες από τη στιγμή της γέννησής της. Και στη συνέχεια, όταν η συγχώνευση δεν έγινε, δεν είχε πλέον και λόγο ύπαρξης.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2011)

Το μονοπώλιο ή μάλλον το τραστ βεβαίως δεν το γλυτώσαμε, παρόλη τη μη- συγχώνευση.


----------

